# venison t-loins from BGC QVIEW



## big game cook (Sep 1, 2008)

heres tonights fontana race smoked delights. took 4 (two sets from 2 deer) tenderloins. not backstrap but the under loins.

cut open and placed 1/2ed and chopped jalapeno and habenaros inside along with a strip of bacon. folded back over and wrapped bacon on loins..

fired up the brinkman and soaked apple chunks in water. added the meat and smoked at 250-300 for the entire race and till 1:30 am. yummy. the habanero wasnt overbearing at the long cooking period. had a good smoke ring and was wonderful.


----------



## cman95 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang man those do look nice. We call those sweet meat>


----------



## big game cook (Sep 1, 2008)

the jalapenos ones were. the others were a tad hot sweet meat, lol. but for the most part not to over bearing. but my mild kills my buddies lol. im a chilihead.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










thanks for the comments. im loving this site.

i promised lots of wild game when i first posted . ill make good on that. bgc is here for the wild cooks too.lol.


----------



## meat-man (Sep 3, 2008)

HELL TO THE YA !!  that looks great !   Nice job


----------



## ltsmoker (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, that looks good.  Need to try some of that over here.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Mmmm, excellent looking tenderloins.


----------



## coyote (Sep 3, 2008)

Big Game cook.. looks awe - some..I also like the sweet heat. the japs and habs make for some tasty eats.. deer loins are great..


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job there BIG GAME.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks fellas and ladies. they were tastey treats for  sure.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 3, 2008)

a couple more weeks and i will have some fresh tenderloins to try this recipe  on.  thanks BGC. The food looks great.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the first rep hit T H!.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 3, 2008)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 6, 2008)

another pic i forgot i had. these were juicy despite the other pics. this shows it well.


----------

